# Walnut over Maple



## TRfromMT (Apr 19, 2017)

Here are a few WIP photos of a project I have going. I am putting handles on a blade provided to me by a custom maker without handles. The existing tang was designed as a 3-finger handle, and I just thought I wanted something for my little finger to do. So I actually ground off the point of the tang and made a filler piece and extended the whole thing out as a full handle.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Jim Beam (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2017)

I like it


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 19, 2017)

Nice job Tony. I agree with extending that handle. Well done!


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2017)

I like it a lot!! Wonder how it would look with the filler as maple? Do you have a pic of the top of the handle?


----------



## bamafatboy (Apr 19, 2017)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 19, 2017)

that is a cutter.......love the wood combo


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 19, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> I like it a lot!! Wonder how it would look with the filler as maple? Do you have a pic of the top of the handle?



Not sure what you mean by filler?

Top down picture:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2017)

TRfromMT said:


> Not sure what you mean by filler?





TRfromMT said:


> So I actually ground off the point of the tang and made a *filler* piece and extended the whole thing out as a full handle.


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh! Haha... sheesh.

Maybe like this... I did one similar in maplr burl with carbon fiber liners.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2017)

That is cool! Show all of it plz


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 19, 2017)

Wildthings said:


> That is cool! Show all of it plz



Thanks. I did that some months ago and posted a write-up on it. That was another one where the tang was just too short for the amount of blade. Somehow or other, I've wound up doing a number of handle extensions this way. 

Link to that thread: https://woodbarter.com/threads/layered-handle-construction.28986/


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2017)

Oh yeah I remember those! Very Nice


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 20, 2017)

Just realized I never posted a photo of yhe finished project...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 20, 2017)

That's really nice. Is it a chisel grind?


----------



## TRfromMT (Apr 20, 2017)

^^^ it is.


----------

